# VBoxClient instances running when not in use



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 12, 2016)

Top(1) shows 5 instances of VBoxClient. Since I am not currently running VirtualBox that surprises me. Why is this happening?


----------



## ASX (Jul 12, 2016)

It appears you have virtualbox-ose-additions package installed, and enabled in rc.conf,
those 5 instances are VBoxClient meant to provide a few features, like shared clipboard ... and so on.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks ASX. It was the fact that it was 5 instances that got me paranoid. If that's what it's supposed to be then all's good then.


----------

